# Hunter 17 or Hobie Wave



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a family of three and live very close to a lake. This boat will be used to go out sailing in the afternoons after work and to take with us on camping trips. I am leaning to the Hunter because in the future after we learn to sail move up to a larger boat. The long term plan is for me and the wife to cruise the islands. I thought that the Hunter would be a lot closer to what we want in the future. Thought and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

Out of the two boats i would pick the hunter 170. Nice looking daysailer that can fit six. It also has a jib which the wave doesnt that will allow your passangers to do something other than siting around. just seaching the craigslist near me (MA) i found a newer one (no affiliation) for 3500 with a trailer and ob motor. good luck.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

I've sailed a Hobie Wave. Go with the 170. 

I like hobies and have spent LOTS of time on 16's and recently on an 18, but the wave has horrible stability and struggles to go upwind. Gybing in anything but a whisper means a swim.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a Wave and am amazed that you found it unstable. My son cant tip that thing over no matter how hard he tries. It is the last boat still out on our lake (Cayuga Lake in upstate NY) when the wind picks up. However, I wouldnt get it for a family outing. It is really just a trampoline with nowhere to lean back and nowhere to store anything except by tying it onto the tramp - goes fast as hell though. It does have a jib option but dont get it - the mast is stepped too far forward for there to be any kind of a reasonable slot when the (tiny) jib is up. We dont use it.

No, it wont point all that well but makes up for it by being fast. I havent sailed the Hunter 170 but my son has. He says it is a wet boat but that is no different from the Hobie where you might as well consider it as going swimming. Tacking is always a bit hard in a cat especially when there isnt a jib to backwind but with practice you can do it.

For me, a hobie is a great toy to get out on when the wind picks up. A wave is much less prone to pitchpoling or tipping over than a 16 is, but it really isnt made for a family daysail.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm, trampoline you say.  The "wave" I've sailed has no trampoline. The entire craft is rotomolded with a single rudder amidship. I just googled and found a different boat than what I've sailed. The hulls look the same, but there is no tramp on the "wave" I know (and it has about 3' of beam. You'd can't fly a hull well at all... ) Perhaps an older version. I don't know.

I may have given mis-information to the OP.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

hobie has a smaller boat than a wave. I cant remember what its called but it isnt a real catamaran - it does have two hulls but they are very close together and it is really just a mono with a funny looking hull (does seem to have only a little wetted surface though, so it might be fast even if not as stable as a real cat with lots of beam)


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

If you are looking for a Hobie, skip the Wave and the smaller one. If you want a new boat look at the Getaway. Definitely a family boat, but still tons of fun. If you don't wnat to drop $3K on a daysailer, look at Hobie 16's. You can fit two adults very comfortably, 3 adults are OK, and 4 adults are possible if two of them are lightweights and there isn't much wind. You can find them for around $1K in good shape.

If you want a fun boat your kids will want to sail as they get older definitly go with a catamaran and not a mono daysailer. I started on Hobie 16's then got an 18 then started sailing on 70' schooners. I now own a Pearson 30. Sailing a larger cruiser is easy compared to the Hobies.

My advice is take a spin on the kinds of boats you are looking for before purchasing. See what you like. If you are intersted in Hobies, look up the fleet in your area. Hobie sailors are a very social and helpful group of people and will be glad to get you out on thier boats. The Hunter dealer should let you demo the boat.
________
Find headshop


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for all the input it will come in very handy. If you have any other advice it will be very helpful. Thanks for the help for a novice sailor.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nick is right about hobies being fun boats for teenagers. He is also right that the Getaway (which is almost identical to a Wave but bigger) is good for a family boat. However, righting a Wave is far easier than a Getaway and a Wave can be pushed up on a beach by one person - not so a Getaway. I was torn between the two and ended up going with the Wave so that the kids would be able to sail it alone without me having to go help with anything - But then I also have other boats for the family to cruise on.

PS - the best thing about either the getaway or the wave is that they are made of rotomolded plastic and not fiberglass. You can run them into the dock and they wont care. You can drag them over gravel and they dont care. Fiberglass demands a lot more attention.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

sck5 said:


> hobie has a smaller boat than a wave. I cant remember what its called but it isnt a real catamaran - it does have two hulls but they are very close together and it is really just a mono with a funny looking hull (does seem to have only a little wetted surface though, so it might be fast even if not as stable as a real cat with lots of beam)


It's the Hobie Bravo. Seems to be designed for the hotel beach rental market.

Hobie Bravo


----------

